# A few shots from Pai.  Giant leaf bug / land snail / couple scenery shots



## damian5000 (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## LaFoto (Jun 11, 2008)

When you were in Thailand, Damian, how much time did you have to compose your photos? Were you with a group and permanently rushed? Did you arrive at places and had to be quick?

I'm wondering, for your photos look like it. (I hope you won't feel like tearing my head off now for me saying so). 

And are you presenting us SOOC*-photos? (*straight-out-of-camera). For some look like a bit of pp-work could help them on quite a bit. Especially the landscape photos. 

That Giant Leaf Bug is interesting in and out of itself, it is just something we wouldn't see round here every day (or not at all, to be precise), and it's got a lovely colour (says I, of course    ), so that's a sight to behold. Your use of direct on-camera flash sort of "kills" the photos, though, while I do appreciate that without using it, there'd be NO photo of that bug at all...!!!


----------



## K8-90 (Jun 11, 2008)

I would DIE if I saw that bug. Just keel over, dead.:shock: ale:

I agree with LaFoto, though. The pics are nice as vacation shots, but not so much as "photography". They are kind of "snapshotish".


----------



## damian5000 (Jun 11, 2008)

They're snapshotish for sure.  I use grid-lines sometimes when framing the photo and with cropping, but beyond that not much composition.

These are not photoshopped other than an auto contrast in some of the photos.

Unfortunately, the flash was necessary as they were taken hand-held and with a Canon A570 which doesn't shoot well at high ISO's...



Out of curiosity... How would you of shot the leaf bug if he was on the post like that...or how would you crop the photo?

Thanks...

K8-90,

Laughing...

The snail was pretty damn big too.  About the length of my palm.  That bug just chilled on my GF's purse next to us. They can bite for sure, but only to eat or in defense I think.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, most bugs that don't typically bite _can_ bite if they get pissed or scared. Grasshoppers are a typical case. Those guys can bite deep! But typically don't. 

That leaf-bug-thing looks totally cool!  I want one for a pet!


----------



## tpe (Jun 11, 2008)

Holy leaf bugs batman that thing is enormous, or did you use one of the little people in the background about 20 m off with a vast dof to give the size reference? . I love that last shot, the path wiggling etc. great.

tim


----------

